# Bittorrent on a file server?

## nickeh

Hi I recently bought a laptop wich due to space isssues pushed my desktop computer in to the garage just acting as a file server.

It has been great until i started to use bittorrent on the laptop. First of all the powersaving doesn't really agree with seeding untill ratio gets to 1.

So ive been using Azureus over XDMCP on my file server but its really sluggish and slowresponse so often you manage to make something wrong klicking around.

I read about deamonising azureus but they seems to have changed the cli in 3.* so that it just controls one torrent that is given directly from the exec command or else it quits.

So just to se what other options there might be i thought i would start this thred asking how others has solved similar setups?

----------

## Akhouk

I use bittornado and run the ncurses intefrace under a screen that I can then attach to through ssh.

----------

## Falador

There's also torrentflux, a php frontend to bittornado.

----------

## baeksu

And there's btg, which runs as a daemon, and has php, gtk and cli frontends.

----------

## tgR10

what about the best console(based on ncurses i think, don't remember, and i'm to lazy to check) torrent client called rtorrent ? :-)

----------

## cyrillic

I run rtorrent on my home router (a headless amd64 machine in my basement).

----------

